# Lenovo laptop



## pheonix (Feb 5, 2011)

So I ended up getting a laptop made by Lenovo. Apparently it's IBM's brand of laptop, or so the guy in the compusa told me. I got it cause of price and the nice things it has but I was wondering if Lenovo laptops last and how good they actually are? Anyone ever own/use one and can reassure me that I'm not an idiot and it was a decent buy? They where all out of acers and dells. :'(


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 5, 2011)

Isn't it usually a good idea to ask stuff like this before you, you know, -buy- stuff?

That said, I never heard of Lenovo, and Dell is never out of Dells, buy them there, nowhere else


----------



## pheonix (Feb 5, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Isn't it usually a good idea to ask stuff like this before you, you know, -buy- stuff?
> 
> That said, I never heard of Lenovo, and Dell is never out of Dells, buy them there, nowhere else


 
Of course, but I wanted one today and not in a week. I need to finish a prep course online that I've had to put off for 3 weeks cause HP laptops are crap. For the price I payed for it if it doesn't last it's an oh well no big deal.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Feb 5, 2011)

Post specs and price.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 5, 2011)

pheonix said:


> Of course, but I wanted one today and not in a week. I need to finish a prep course online that I've had to put off for 3 weeks cause HP laptops are crap. For the price I payed for it if it doesn't last it's an oh well no big deal.


 Yea, that's bullshit.
I've got a HP laptop, 1,5 years old, works perfectly.
Compared to what my classmates have, I have the best resolution screen (Pixels/inch), the most sturdy screen[1], Above average battery time, and It's been running the same OS for those 1,5 years, without the need for a re-installation.
Best of all, it didn't even cost -that- much, for what I got. (Might have to do with the way I acquired it, university deal)


[1]:I can close the laptop by pushing down on 1 corner of the screen, instead of breaking the hinges when you do so. The screen can fold open, flat on the table (So, a little over 180 degrees)
I've dropped the laptop 1 or 2 times, still works, and not even a scratch on it.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 5, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> Post specs and price.


 
OS: window 7 Home premium x64-bit based, Intel Core i3 CPU 2.53GHz 2 core(s) 4 logical processors(s), SMBIOS 2.6, 4GB RAM, 3.8GB physical memory, 2.38GB available physical memory, 7.60GB total virtual memory, 6GB available virtual memory, 3.8GB page file space, price 479.00 + warranty/sales tax.



CerbrusNL said:


> Yea, that's bullshit.
> I've got a HP laptop, 1,5 years old, works perfectly.
> Compared to what my classmates have, I have the best resolution screen (Pixels/inch), the most sturdy screen[1], Above average battery time, and It's been running the same OS for those 1,5 years, without the need for a re-installation.
> Best of all, it didn't even cost -that- much, for what I got. (Might have to do with the way I acquired it, university deal)
> ...


 
Well I had my HP dv9000 for a little over a year and it started overheating/cutting off after about 7 1/2 8 months, always had problems after updates where configured, and then started having issues booting into the hard drive. I took it to get fixed and they said it needed a new motherboard and it would cost the same price to buy a brand new better computer. I've lost all respect for that company, especially cause they pretty much said fuck you and your warranty. It cost like $900 without the waranty and tax, with it was $1,124. Not worth it for a year or so of having it.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 5, 2011)

The dv9000-series laptops were among the HP laptops that were affected by the NVidia GPU issue. Basically, they fried themselves. Newer HP's arent so bad, but those during that period were very unreliable.

That said, Lenovo laptops are among the more reliable out there. It's worth mentioning, though, that they aren't IBM - Lenovo is a separate company, which IBM sold its notebook assets to. Same manufacturing, same technology, but not actually IBM.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 5, 2011)

I have and use a Lenovo. I love the thing. It was much better than the dell that was offered to me, HP has finally gotten better but before they had the worst keyboards. They looked like Fischer Price cheap ass plastic ones. I may put this one out of commission since some of the keys no longer work and get another Lenovo. I had a very positive experience with this laptop and especially for the price.

Also, I never pay much more than 500 for a laptop. If you pay more than that, you should be getting a desktop.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 5, 2011)

Runefox said:


> The dv9000-series laptops were among the HP laptops that were affected by the NVidia GPU issue. Basically, they fried themselves. Newer HP's arent so bad, but those during that period were very unreliable.
> 
> That said, Lenovo laptops are among the more reliable out there. It's worth mentioning, though, that they aren't IBM - Lenovo is a separate company, which IBM sold its notebook assets to. Same manufacturing, same technology, but not actually IBM.



Well I wont down there products hearing that but there customer service needs to be seriously revamped.

I guess people will say anything to sell something, even if telling the facts can sell it alone. Thanks for the info. Glad to hear this one might last longer then my last. 




Arshes Nei said:


> I have and use a Lenovo. I love the thing. It was much better than the dell that was offered to me, HP has finally gotten better but before they had the worst keyboards. They looked like Fischer Price cheap ass plastic ones. I may put this one out of commission since some of the keys no longer work and get another Lenovo. I had a very positive experience with this laptop and especially for the price.
> 
> Also, I never pay much more than 500 for a laptop. If you pay more than that, you should be getting a desktop.



lol I know what you're talking about. My HP's keyboard was so flat it took me forever to get used to REAL keyboards again. Thanks for the little review of it. I'm glad I can pick out a good product even though I've never heard of them. Just curious, but which keys have ceased to work on your keyboard?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 5, 2011)

The keys have ceased due to my tea sipping habits -.-;;; I just hooked up my wireless USB keyboard in the meantime since I just use this for my home - I have a tablet PC I take out for sketching now. I use my smartphone for business stuff so I'm good.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 5, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> The keys have ceased due to my tea sipping habits -.-;;; I just hooked up my wireless USB keyboard in the meantime since I just use this for my home - I have a tablet PC I take out for sketching now. I use my smartphone for business stuff so I'm good.


 
lol So I shall not drink over my keyboard. I asked cause I know sometimes certain keys will pop off/stop working, especially if it's like the "A" key. >.< I had a few pop off and not go back on on my HP. It made life annoying.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Feb 5, 2011)

Sounds like you got a good deal.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 5, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> Sounds like you got a good deal.


 
It surly did feel like it, and from what people have been saying I did. I will find out down the road though. I gauge deals on time lasted rather then deals, that's why I got a brand I never heard of. I love testing unfamiliar things.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Feb 6, 2011)

Really, the cheap Lenovos (Ideapads and what-not) aren't much better than any other low-end consumer-level laptops. The higher-end Lenovos, the T and W series, are the most durable laptops on the market after the Panasonic Toughbooks, but those are the only series that set Lenovo apart from the other brands.

Expensive HPs will work great and run forever. Expensive Lenovos will work great and run forever. Expensive Dells will, too, work great and run forever. On the contrary, cheap HPs, Dells and Lenovos won't. 

You usually get what you pay for in the laptop market, and there is reason behind some machines having inferior "computational" specifications for the price. For instance, my 2-grand HP (nx9420) from the same generation as the flawed dv9000 series has never given me any trouble at all (partly because it was spared the Nvidia GPU,) and it doesn't look like it's going to start falling apart any time soon. That even though it's been through hell and back in daily mobile use for the last four years. The 1400-Euro HP Probook a friend of mine got to replace his 800-Euro Lenovo has also worked considerably better, while at the same time the opposite would be true, too.


----------



## Thou Dog (Feb 21, 2011)

Pheonix, I would suggest getting more RAM.

I personally don't like Lenovo laptops, but that's because I'm nuts about having to pull keyboards etc. out and poke things. Hardware-wise, they're like most others.

I would suggest against HP laptops if only because I've seen so many people come into Geek Squad complaining their screens have gone blank and the computer won't boot - the problem is due to manufacturing-process cheap-outs on the part of the manufacturer, using cheap solder on the graphics chip. Thermal stresses eventually disconnect the chip from the motherboard. It's not hard to fix but it's time-consuming and can be a pain in the behind; alternately you can pay $400+ to get it professionally repaired. (You can do it at home, but I hesitate to say how, lest someone electrocute, burn, or explode himself by reading my flawed instructions - look it up, it involves putting the motherboard in an oven. Not kidding.) I have seen this problem with a bunch of different HP models and with _no other brand_. HP's desktops, in my experience, are fine.


----------

